# UKAPS @ Vivarium 2010, Holland



## George Farmer (16 Nov 2009)

UKAPS Founders; Dan, Graeme and I are privileged to announce another important international event that we have been invited to attend and represent the forefront of the UK planted aquarium and aquascaping hobby.

Here are some details from the host of the event, *Vivarium*.

Main website -

http://www.vivariumbeurs.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

Promo video -

http://www.vivariumbeurs.com/index.php? ... 71&lang=en" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;


_In the last weekend of March 2010 (27th & 28th), Vivarium will celebrate it's third aniversary. 

This event, covering the aquarium, pond, terrarium and paludarium hobbies, has rapidly grown to be the biggest event in Western Europe, combining these four great elements.

Besides the enormous trading grounds (over 10,000m2), we will again have many activities taking place. A part of these is our lecture program which for the coming year consists already of:

- Christel Kasselmann; talking about plants of course
- Ad Konings; this world renowned specialist on cichlids will share his knowledge
- Ole Pedersen; if Tropica introduces new plants; you can bet he found them in nature!
- Oliver Lucanus; probably the best underwater filmer in the world making movies of South american biotopes.
- Harro Heronimus; this expert on rainbowfish will show the many colors of the rainbow.
- Willem Postma; used to be a highly respected judge form the NBAT; he know takes a stand against the monstrosities we find amongst aquarium fish nowadays (relating to the dyed fish campaign of PFK)
- Patrick Temmink; will give a live workshop decorating a paludarium

And more lectures and workshops are close to be finalized.

In addition the following activities take place:
- Live scaping contest
- AquaCube scaping contest
- Photography contest
- Live Music
- Knowledge corner, where experts from different fields await your questions

If all this is not enough; Vivarium holds an aquascaping contest where Christel Kasselmann is head of jury. 

The last two years we had the honour of hosting Oliver Knott and for 2010 we are showing the UKAPS Founders - Dan Crawford, Graeme Edwards and George Farmer.

Aquascaping workshops are held on the main stage (where microphones are available and a camarea can be put straight at the tank to show the progress on the big screen). 

George, Dan and Graeme will be showing-off one planted nano tank each on the UKAPS stand, and they will have one larger main display tank (ADA-style with Solar I etc.)  George will also be setting up a biotope aquascape and give lectures throughout the event.
_

More finalised details to follow...


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Nov 2009)

very good guys.  

how I wish I could attend something like this.....well us mere mortals can just dream I suppose.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Nov 2009)

You're welcome to come along, Mark.  This is open to the public - like a bigger and better Festival of Fishkeeping.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Nov 2009)

This level of hobby show is truly lacking in the UK. One day it may be possible to see such an event on our shores. 

Its a great privilege and honor to be invited and we will do our best to promote ukaps in the best way we can.

I think this event. along with Ukaps being at interzoo, will also steam ukaps into the international eye. This intern will mean that you guys will have more opportunities to new products and information. Thus making the hobby grow from strength to strength in the UK. Hopefully making a consistent high end mark on the over all perception of the hobby over here in the UK. This is why Ukaps was founded....to promote the hobby and to share the love and the knowledge.

Ukaps baby!


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Nov 2009)

Great news guys!  March you say... Need to find hotel info


----------



## andyh (16 Nov 2009)

I have never been to Holland.......


----------



## paul.in.kendal (17 Nov 2009)

That's another great achievement guys - you must be enormously proud of yourselves - rightly so!   

It makes me wonder whether any of you thought you'd be reaching these giddy heights when you gave birth to the UKAPS baby. (Do you see what I did there?)


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys, we're all immensely proud to have been asked to showcase at such a prestige event.



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> It makes me wonder whether any of you thought you'd be reaching these giddy heights when you gave birth to the UKAPS baby.



We're all very positive people but i don't think we thought we would achieve as much as we have in such a relatively small amount of time.

UKAPS is so successful because of the input from every member so you all deserve a pat on the back, what and where would UKAPS be without any members?  



> (Do you see what I did there?)


Love it!


----------



## George Farmer (17 Nov 2009)

It's true.  It's a real team effort, so sincere thanks to _everyone_ for their continued support.  It means more than words alone can express.


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Nov 2009)

Congratulations you guys, you deserve it   

Its in the diary, only 319 miles - thats closer than my mum and dads in Northumberland !!!


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Nov 2009)

I'm definitely up for a UKAPS outing to Holland


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Nov 2009)

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## andyh (17 Nov 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> ROAD TRIP!



I am game! And i get free fuel. Anybody wanna keep me company!


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Nov 2009)

Sure!  I'm always the one scrounging for a lift


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Nov 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> ROAD TRIP!



Yeehaaww !  I'll probably be driving too - looks like the tunnel is the easy option.  But which car to take !!!???!!!    

Tony (planning the route already !)


----------



## George Farmer (17 Nov 2009)

"Shotgun" in Tony's Range Rover or 350Z...


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Nov 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> "Shotgun" in Tony's Range Rover or 350Z...


NOOOOOOO! Mind you, i bet he has TV's and all sorts in the back


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Nov 2009)

We should have a UKaps robin reliant. A bit like Dell boys but green, lol. Two in the front and twelve in the back


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (18 Nov 2009)

Sounds awesome, if I can get my passport by then I'm up for a road trip.

Oooooh I wonder if we can hire a bus or something!?


----------



## James Marshall (18 Nov 2009)

I'd be well up for that, as  "I aint gettin on no Plane sucker"  
Hiring a bus is great idea Lisa.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (18 Nov 2009)

Actually do I need a passport? Or can I use my full driving license?


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Nov 2009)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Actually do I need a passport? Or can I use my full driving license?



I think you would need a passport Lisa - 

http://europa.eu/abc/travel/doc/index_en.htm

The UK isn't part of the Schengen agreement (or something) so you'd need a passport to get into Europe.  Once there, you can travel within many of the other EU countries though without needing a passport.


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Nov 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> "Shotgun" in Tony's Range Rover or 350Z...



Oh, I think the Rangie for that trip - far more chance of tanks getting there in one piece, plus you'd only get a pico or 2 in the 350z  



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOO! Mind you, i bet he has TV's and all sorts in the back



You bet !  Back seats also closer to the boot, where your beer stash would be    

Tony


----------



## rawr (20 Nov 2009)

I think bus hire is the way to go!


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Nov 2009)

Congrats guys, soon enough UKAPS will take over the world


----------



## Paulus (17 Jan 2010)

can't wait to see u guys scaping a tank in real life  and vivarium is always great  last year I Saw oliver knott making a scape 

i have made photos from this workshop: http://www.aquablog.nl/357-oliver-knott ... -vivarium/


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2010)

That's the nicest scape of knotts I've seen in ages! Well done all involved.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Jan 2010)

Soooo... I was wondering about this today.  Who's planning on going?  Should we start a new thread to organise group travel/lodgings etc etc?

I'd love to go, but as ever I'm stuck without transport    Would gladly hitch a ride with someone and split costs of fuel etc!


----------



## Garuf (27 Jan 2010)

I'd love to go to, I can waiver it with uni as an educational trip too! The joys of landscape architecture! Who knows how long it takes to get a passport these days?


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Jan 2010)

Ideally you need to allow 6 weeks mate, but mine took about 3 last July/August.  There is a fast track service which you pay through the nose for!


----------



## andyh (28 Jan 2010)

I seriously would like to go!


----------



## Vivarium (28 Jan 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Soooo... I was wondering about this today.  Who's planning on going?  Should we start a new thread to organise group travel/lodgings etc etc?



If there is assitance needed in finding a descend hotel close to the venue (and make use of the group rates we already have as Vivarium organizer) just give me a shout.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (29 Jan 2010)

That would be very helpful if you could please vivarium?

I'm about to apply for my passport, going to take 6 weeks and an interview


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2010)

an interview? is it so difficult to visit holland?   

how do you travel to vivarium? by train or airplaine? just wondering


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (29 Jan 2010)

Indeed to get my first adult passport you must attend an interview!

No idea how to get there...


----------



## Vivarium (30 Jan 2010)

Ok, I am on it!

I will let you know once I can get you the rates for the Mercure Hotel in Nieuwegein, which is very close to the venue.
It should be around EUR 70,- a night, including breakfast and usage of full hotel facilities (swimming pool, sauna, fitness).


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Jan 2010)

Excellent, thanks for the help!


----------



## a1Matt (31 Jan 2010)

I want to go to this, if anyone has space in their car please let me know.
Happy to pay my share of petrol of course, and can share with driving if that is helpful.


----------



## Vivarium (3 Feb 2010)

Ok guys, I have to option to reserve the hotel for EUR 119,- from Friday till Sunday, does not matter if it is a two person or 1 person room. It is including breakfast.

I need to know asap if anybody wants to book through us.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Feb 2010)

That's a great rate   I'm going to start a new thread to organise who's travelling by what means and car sharing etc...


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Feb 2010)

Thread started here:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9702&start=0


----------



## a1Matt (3 Feb 2010)

Nice one Steve, I am really excited on a few levels...

UKAPS meet up
fishy related
my first ever road trip
meeting up with a dutch friend in their home country (will sneak off for part of one of the days). 

Have posted in the other thread.  Bring it on!


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2010)

which day is the ukaps aquascaping demo? only saturday or sunday or both days?


----------



## Vivarium (8 Feb 2010)

On each of the two days they will hold a big workshop on the main stage, but during both days some work will be done on their own stand as well.


----------



## Vivarium (26 Feb 2010)

So, who is coming to Holland?


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2010)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> So, who is coming to Holland?



already here


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2010)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> So, who is coming to Holland?



it's something I'd love to go to, but I'd end up being jealous!   I'd want to scape everything


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (28 Feb 2010)

Unfortunately I won't get my passport back in time


----------



## George Farmer (3 Mar 2010)

It is with a deep sense of sadness that I say that I won't be attending Vivarium, for various reasons.

I wish everyone that is going all the very best and am sure you'll have the time of your lives!  Make sure you post lots of photos for us all.


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Mar 2010)

Thats a real shame George, you must be gutted     I'm still trying to sort my work schedule out so that I can get over for it - its looking promising right now   

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (4 Mar 2010)

Indeed mate.

It would be great if you could go though.  I would encourage as many folk as possible to go if they can.


----------



## a1Matt (4 Mar 2010)

My name is on the list as going, but I might have to pull out as money is tight for me this month.
If I can share petrol costs and room rates then I might be able to still afford it.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> My name is on the list as going, but I might have to pull out as money is tight for me this month.
> If I can share petrol costs and room rates then I might be able to still afford it.



I'm feeling the pinch too   Moving flats is supposed to be giving me more spare cash, but it's taking a few months to smooth out.  I'm thinking I probably can't afford it this month either


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2010)

Got an MMS from Dan earlier this evening.  I **really** wish I could of gone!  The guys sitting on the boat, enjoying a beer:






Cut that damned hair Crawford!  It's bigger than your head! 

Hope everyone who's going has a great time.  Spread the UKAPS message!


----------



## Tony Swinney (25 Mar 2010)

God I wish I could have made that trip - oh to be sitting there with a beer, rather than sitting here working !!!


----------



## George Farmer (26 Mar 2010)

I spoke to them all on their way down to Dover.  They all sounded very excited, and rightly so!

I'm sure they'll do us all proud!


----------



## James Marshall (26 Mar 2010)

It's a shame more of us could not go, but UKaps will be very well represented with Dan, Graeme and Stu on the case  
Look forward to seeing some photos when they get back

Cheers,
James


----------



## a1Matt (26 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Cut that damned hair Crawford!  It's bigger than your head!



I say that if Dan wants to look like Leo Sayer thats his prerogative


----------



## vauxhallmark (26 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Cut that damned hair Crawford!  It's bigger than your head!



Isn't everyone's?


----------



## a1Matt (26 Mar 2010)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going bald, so no!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I'm going bald, so no!


 :text-+1:


----------



## paul.in.kendal (26 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> The guys sitting on the boat, enjoying a beer:








Frankly, I'm disappointed.  I thought the UKAPS massive was supposed to be a bunch of hard-drinking party animals.  and there they are, literally enjoying A beer!   Let me know for next time, chaps, and I'll treat you to three straws .  Seriously, party on, dudes.


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2010)

tomorrow it is Vivarium day  recharging the camera battery right now


----------



## Vivarium (31 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm sure they'll do us all proud!



Well, you can be sure they did!

I would like to thank Graeme, Dan and Stu for stunning work they did during our event. If it is up to us, they will be invited for the next few years to be our anually hosted aquascaping team.

The only downer to the whole event is that I did not have more time with time to talk and drink a few beers. That is what I hate about organizing this event; so many good things to see and do, but as an organizer only so limnited time to actually take part of it.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2010)

found a video form vivarium.

saturday:


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Apr 2010)

Cool, nice one Paulus.  UKAPS boys feature towards the end at around 3:10, although there's a shot of the UKAPS standin the background about half way through 

That big vine centre piece looks amazing!


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2010)

and i found a UKAPS workshop video  this one is from sunday. the iwagumi workshop


----------



## mlgt (2 Apr 2010)

You found an advert on tweezers Paulus 

Nice find anyways hehe.. Very educational on equipment and plantation.


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> You found an advert on tweezers Paulus
> 
> Nice find anyways hehe.. Very educational on equipment and plantation.



lol


----------



## JamesM (3 Apr 2010)




----------



## Graeme Edwards (3 Apr 2010)

Most people are only as good as their tools. I have lots of them.....


----------

